# Dumpsters?



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I'm looking to price out roll off dumpsters for jobs I may have soon.

Anyone have or work with them? I'm thinking 40-50 yds. 
Mainly for clothes,beding, and house trash like you would see from thetv show hoarders. No concrete or extremely heavy items. All metals will be recycled so as not to be trashed.
First drop off would be molino off 97

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I called pot o gold and got a 30yd dumpster for 364 delivers and that's final fee.
I called in payment at 10am and dumpster was deliverd by 11 in molino they are AWESOME and this time (not that there was another) were beyond fast!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------

